# ProDrummer is released



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.soundsonline.com/prodrummer
and
http://www.soundsonline-europe.com/prodrummer

I have been beta testing this. The kits sound fantastic! You will want this on SSD IMHO as they are big.


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Jay
Looks great!
Quick question...are any of these kits recorded in the same stage as Hollywood Series?
And, if so, are they recorded with room/surround/far mics as well?

I'm looking for something to blend with an orchestra for "Broadway" style things.

Thanks in advance!
MOH


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 1, 2015)

mohurwitzmusic @ Mon Jun 01 said:


> Hi Jay
> Looks great!
> Quick question...are any of these kits recorded in the same stage as Hollywood Series?
> And, if so, are they recorded with room/surround/far mics as well?
> ...



Yes, most were recorded in the different EW Studios, not sure which is which though. Yes, you can change mic positions. Check out page 37 of the manual.


----------



## feck (Jun 2, 2015)

Those sound pretty synthetic. What are the RR/velocity layer details?


----------



## Theseus (Jun 2, 2015)

Went through the (long) manual but couldn't find any info on the velocity layers and/or number of RR. There's a "velocity processor" mentioned, that seems to act as a compressor, and there's a small paragraph about round robins, but without numbers.

Jay, will there be a video walkthrough? Other demos? I mean, it looks fantastic on the paper with that roster of producers, but the 2 presets demos available certainly don't give any clue as to how good the drums actually are. Sounds more like a Ohmicide FX demos (great distortion btw), but if I were to judge the kits themselves based on that...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 2, 2015)

feck @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> Those sound pretty synthetic. What are the RR/velocity layer details?



16 velocity layers.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 2, 2015)

Theseus @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> Jay, will there be a video walkthrough? Other demos?



I was told "yes."


----------



## Maestro77 (Jun 2, 2015)

I must say the demos are not doing much for me. Lots of velocity layers and round robin have been done many times. Would like to hear more about the level of hihat & cymbal detail. That makes or breaks a drum lib for me.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 2, 2015)

There are in fact less than ten ‘synthetic’ Ohmicide and Amp simulator effected loops in that selection of 40 4-bar presets, there are many traditional pop/rock, funk, hiphop pre-sets also. The heavy effected presets are geared to alternative rock and EDM, which is WAY more audience grabbing than rock these days. 

EW is very proud of what they accomplished here and are positive others will also see what incredible collections these are over time.


----------



## feck (Jun 2, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> feck @ Tue Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Those sound pretty synthetic. What are the RR/velocity layer details?
> ...


No round robins then?
Either way you guys should get some demos up of some realistic sounding drums (if there are some). What's there now simply sounds bad.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 2, 2015)

16 vel layers is nothing... S2.0 and BFD are so much more detailed.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 2, 2015)

Those demo are very uninspiring, and thats being extremely kind.


----------



## re-peat (Jun 2, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> There are in fact less than ten ‘synthetic’ Ohmicide and Amp simulator effected loops in that selection of 40 4-bar presets (...)


Saying that, Jay, makes it even a lot more disturbing, cause I honestly thought they were *all* synthetic.

Forgive me for saying so, but I’ve never been more puzzled by a big company’s product presentation than I am by this announcement. This is an EastWest product, 100 gigabytes in size, it’s called ProDrummer, the bundle costs $349.00, and was apparently recorded, mixed and performed by The Biggest Names In The Music Business and yet … its two official but lazily programmed and uninformative-sounding demos present something that could well be mistaken for a cheap, home-compiled 100 megabytes library which you get for free with the Christmas-issue of FutureMusic magazine.

So, my question: is something like *this*, *this* or maybe *this* (three little exercises with other libraries) possible with ProDrummer? And if so, can that be demonstrated?

Thanks!

_


----------



## Maestro77 (Jun 2, 2015)

re-peat, what lib was used for your 3rd link? The hihat depth/detail is really nice.


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 2, 2015)

Maestro77 @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> re-peat, what lib was used for your 3rd link? The hihat depth/detail is really nice.



http://www.native-instruments.com/forum/threads/sennheiser-drumica-free.198219/


----------



## 5Lives (Jun 2, 2015)

Just listened to the demos...maybe it is just me, but they didn't sound that impressive, especially compared to the SSD4 and Blackbird demos or even EZDrummer 2. Lot of drum libraries out there these days and as Addictive Drums has shown, size doesn't necessarily dictate quality.


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah, I must agree that this library doesn't sound as great as I thought it would.

Side note: demos seem to be removed...


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm not hearing it... I can't imagine this taking up 100 precious gigs of a solid state drive. I thought this was an odd choice for East West considering the sampled drum market is so saturated with amazing product. East West needs to get back to products like Gypsy, VOP, Fab Four. Unique stuff. If I'm going to buy a 100 gigs of drums I want every kit from every genre. I want a Steely Dan Kit, a Def Leppard Kit, a Phil Collins gated kit, a jazz brushed kit, a Motely Crue kit and about 50 more. Can I tweak these kits to get some of these? Probably, maybe but I can do that as well with everything else I have. IMHO this is a vanilla offering in a market that has many more options for way less money.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 2, 2015)

dpasdernick @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> I'm not hearing it... I can't imagine this taking up 100 precious gigs of a solid state drive. I thought this was an odd choice for East West considering the sampled drum market is so saturated with amazing product. East West needs to get back to products like Gypsy, VOP, Fab Four. Unique stuff. If I'm going to buy a 100 gigs of drums I want every kit from every genre. I want a Steely Dan Kit, a Def Leppard Kit, a Phil Collins gated kit, a jazz brushed kit, a Motely Crue kit and about 50 more. Can I tweak these kits to get some of these? Probably, maybe but I can do that as well with everything else I have. IMHO this is a vanilla offering in a market that has many more options for way less money.



H D, how about somebody that has actually had a hit record in the last 5 years? 

Joe has been working with artists like Spoon, Minus the Bear, needtobreathe, Dropkick Murphys etc. and Spike with Coldplay, Ed Sheeran, White Lies, and Fall Out Boy.

So you gotta figure that at least _some_ of their emphasis was on producing drum kits that reflect that approach rather than the more conventional sounds of the 60's-80's.


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 2, 2015)

why were the demos removed?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 2, 2015)

Heroix @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> why were the demos removed?



We’re making some ‘music demos’ to replace them that demonstrate the product better.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 2, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> dpasdernick @ Tue Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not hearing it... I can't imagine this taking up 100 precious gigs of a solid state drive. I thought this was an odd choice for East West considering the sampled drum market is so saturated with amazing product. East West needs to get back to products like Gypsy, VOP, Fab Four. Unique stuff. If I'm going to buy a 100 gigs of drums I want every kit from every genre. I want a Steely Dan Kit, a Def Leppard Kit, a Phil Collins gated kit, a jazz brushed kit, a Motely Crue kit and about 50 more. Can I tweak these kits to get some of these? Probably, maybe but I can do that as well with everything else I have. IMHO this is a vanilla offering in a market that has many more options for way less money.
> ...



I understand what you're saying Jay but my point is there is nothing unique about ProDrummer's sound that I heard in the demos. And if Prodrummer is representative of drums recorded in the last 5 years it's no wonder I keep my Def Leppard albums around...  The styles I mentioned varied from super tight to massive and all I hear from prodrummer is milquetoast, run of the mill sound that I already have in spades. I'm showing my age but back in the 80's people were experimenting with drum sounds mixing cannon shots for snare drums, metals for cymbals. Those sounds were unique. Prodrummer is not unique sound-wise, again IMHO. Are there lots of mics? yes, velocities? yes... anything new and original? no... and does it make me reach for my credit card like RA or Silk or Gold did?.... again... no.

For $350 and 100 gigs of SSD space I want tons of kits that take me through the history of drumming. Sort of like Native Instruments has done with their Kontakt kits. All genres covered, tons of options and unique sounds.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 2, 2015)

Hopefully the audio demos will change your perception.

Oh and btw, Def Leopard sucks


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jun 2, 2015)

I installed the 2nd Volume, to get the EW Studio 1 Kit. Bizarrely enough - there where no Midi files in my Cloud installation (though there are some lame, undocumented "midi referenced" presets, which crash my system).

So instead of using their intended midi, had to improvise myself, just in order to hear some of the sounds. I used the default Kit pieces, but turned the room mic up (the whole idea of recording in EW 1, I guess).

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F208556825&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## DMarr82 (Jun 2, 2015)

Well that certainly sounds a hell of a lot better than the EW demos that were available earlier. Which I am not sure I understand.

It still is nothing groundbreaking here - sounds on par with other drum sets, but not "OMG - this is THE drum set to have!" But I know have a much better impression about this library than I did before. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks, but its very important to mention, that I tried only a tiny part of the available sounds of the lib, which also seems to lean towards more contemporary drums, and excels at it. I think those processed kits are very relevant to other genres, and dense mixes. 
Still I adore Studio 1, and using a Kit which was recorded in same space with Hollywood series, is a blessing.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 3, 2015)

DMarr82 @ 3.6.2015 said:


> Well that certainly sounds a hell of a lot better than the EW demos that were available earlier. Which I am not sure I understand.



Yet Piet's demo of the free Drum'mica library kills that demo, too, dynamics- and tone-wise.


I don't think this library is a winner, nor that it's better than any of the currently available drum libraries. BFD kills it easily.


----------



## re-peat (Jun 3, 2015)

Actually, that third clip was done with Mixosaurus, in my not-having-any-hits-in-the-past-50-years-opinion, still the never approached, let alone equalled reference when it comes to truly serious and professional drum libraries. Alas, due to nature’s horrible habit of inflicting illness on wonderful people, MXS had to be discontinued and is also no longer available.
The first clip is Sennheiser’s DrumMicA (which is a free library) and the second one was done with HandheldSounds MAD.

It was not my intention to “kill” the ProDummer demos — they were suicidal enough already, all by themselves — it was merely my intention to show what, I feel, an informative drum demo should be in order for interested parties to be able to make up their mind about it.
Of the 40 segments in those now wisely retracted ProDrummer demos, only two had a few tom hits, hardly any showcased cymbals, none gave us any indication in how much detail the various components of the kits have been sampled, and they also left us completely clueless as to how dynamic and coherent any of the included kits actually are. (Well, I hope they did, cause if they didn’t, none of those kits sounded very dynamic and coherent at all.)

Distortion and fancy processing is all very well, and I don’t doubt that ProDrummer has a lot of yummyness to offer in that respect, but that’s not what I want to hear when evaluating a ‘pro’ drum library. I wanna hear the various drums go through their entire dynamic range, how they resonate with each other (very important), how the room affects the impact, what sort of energy the drums project, how versatile and detailed the hi-hat articulations are, how well the cymbals are sampled, what sort of colours and nuances the snares are capable of, what the character of the kick-drums is like, etc. …

Hopefully, the new demos will shed some light on all these things.

_


----------



## mk282 (Jun 3, 2015)

You're correct in that regard, Piet.

For example, Analogue Drums have a "dynamics workout" demo for most of their drum libraries.


----------



## John Walker (Jun 3, 2015)

woodsdenis @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> Those demo are very uninspiring, and thats being extremely kind.



Thats an understatement. These demos sound like a load of crap and $349 is nuts based on wasted time listening so far. It'll be $99.99 in about 10 minutes times. 
I know we're not supposed to say anything on the commercial forum but this is just nonsense.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 3, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> Heroix @ Tue Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > why were the demos removed?
> ...



Sensible choice.

The original demo is utterly risible and leaves a listener with the conclusion that this not worth the asking price by any stretch, or better to say, it would never make it into a serious template, whatever the price tag.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 3, 2015)

I wonder why would anyone in their right mind sanction those two demos to go live as official demos? That was one of the best showcases of shooting oneself in the foot I've ever witnessed. Wow.


----------



## lpuser (Jun 3, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> H D, how about somebody that has actually had a hit record in the last 5 years? :.



Def Leppard sold a massive 20+ million copies of "Hysteria", an album which is still lightyears ahead of anything today. So yes... for me that Def Leppard drum sound is still better than all the plastic and cardboard kits we sadly have to cope with today.


----------



## zvenx (Jun 3, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jun 01 said:


> http://www.soundsonline.com/prodrummer
> and
> http://www.soundsonline-europe.com/prodrummer
> 
> I have been beta testing this. The kits sound fantastic! *You will want this on SSD IMHO as they are big*.



Respectfully, I am still stuck there. Has there every been any Kontakt Drum Library that apart from quicker loading time needs an SSD? 
Really makes me further question the Play direction.
rsp


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 3, 2015)

zvenx @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Jun 01 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.soundsonline.com/prodrummer
> ...



It doesn't require it to work, just loading times.


----------



## zvenx (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok... got ya.
Doesn't Play stream well?

Anyway let me exit stage left. I already have enough great Drum libraries.
rsp


----------



## DMarr82 (Jun 3, 2015)

Well, it appears EW have removed any and every comment that was anywhere near negative from their forum.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 3, 2015)

Well, that's only expected, I mean, we all know how EW deals with feedback that they don't like.


----------



## feck (Jun 3, 2015)

DMarr82 @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> Well, it appears EW have removed any and every comment that was anywhere near negative from their forum.


What's wrong with those guys? That's just unacceptable behavior. Why even let users post at all if that kind of censorship is happening?


----------



## mark812 (Jun 3, 2015)

DMarr82 @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> Well, it appears EW have removed any and every comment that was anywhere near negative from their forum.



lol, that's unexpected :lol:


----------



## rottoy (Jun 3, 2015)

I would love for EW to go Kontakt, even if that day will NEVER happen.
Constantly curious about the fabled Hollywood series, especially the beautifully
recorded strings.

I was however surprised to see another 
drum library, with the market as saturated as it is.
Once again re-peat's broad variety of opinions strike true.
There has to be other things on EW's radar that is more worthy of their time and resources than ANOTHER drum library.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 3, 2015)

I am not going to try to sell anybody on this but I am reasonably sure that this is the first drum library, at least recently, that is created with guys who are actually producing and engineering current hits, and that was the opportunity that excited Doug. 

As always, the only vote that matters will be the sales and profit and we will only know that a ways down the road.


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 3, 2015)

pleased customers should count aswell, and by deleting posts in the ew forums you dont make them all happy.


----------



## 5Lives (Jun 3, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> I am not going to try to sell anybody on this but I am reasonably sure that this is the first drum library, at least recently, that is created with guys who are actually producing and engineering current hits, and that was the opportunity that excited Doug.



So I guess Chuck Ainlay isn't producing and engineering current hits? http://www.toontrack.com/product/nashville-ezx/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platinum_% ... t_album%29


----------



## feck (Jun 3, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> I am reasonably sure that this is the first drum library, at least recently, that is created with guys who are actually producing and engineering current hits, and that was the opportunity that excited Doug.



Yeah, Joe Barresi, Terry Date, David Bendeth, Andy Johns, Henry Hirsch, Jim Scott, Chris Lord Alge, or John McBride - those guys aren't doing hit records at all. :shock:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok then I stand corrected on that. But working with Joe and Spike clearly interested Doug and I expect more of that kind of of partnering in the future,not that Doug has specifically told me that.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 3, 2015)

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/mark-spi ... 0000233507

Actually Spike Stent is a mixing engineer primarily not a producer.


----------



## pderbidge (Jun 3, 2015)

Hmm, I think it's a little too early to bash the product just yet. I didn't hear the demos before they took them down though so it does sound like those deserved a bit of criticism. As far as the demo that VLZmusic posted, I think it sounds quite good. Sounds like something that could fit right into a mix without too much effort. I work in a studio every week with a great drummer and sound engineer and definitely get my fill of what real recorded drums sound like once they are processed in a mix and these sound quite good in comparison.

I'm not sure it's fair to compare that small demo to BFD demos since most of those raw BFD demos (not the music demos) sound like they were recorded without much processing which gives them that realistic sound but is not how they would end up sounding in a final mix or at least you wouldn't want them to most of the time. At first glance with BFD you say "wow, listen how real those sound" and then realize that when they are that raw they can be just as hard to mix down as a real drum kit is in the studio since that is sort of the point with BFD. It's for those that want to tweak the drums from scratch. That is not always preferred by everyone but that realistic sound sucks you in until you realize you either want to do that much tweaking or not. If you decide you do, then you stick with it, but if you don't then you start to look at alternatives.

I for one am glad to see an alternative in this market from EW and I doubt that a company like EW, not that they're perfect, but I doubt they are going to get it completely wrong. I give them more credit than that. I guess we'll see but I don't think it's fair to jump on them just yet (unless your just knocking those first demos that I sadly didn't get to hear, but certainly don't assume the product is going to suck just yet). I'm sure they know what they're doing and I'm excited to see what they come up with. Sadly I'm not in the market for more drums, especially at this price but It is certainly too early to make final judgments about the product at the moment. VLZMusics demo has promise so I'm going off of that as a positive sign that it's only going to get better. I'm hoping this lib will have a lot to offer. Why we would ever complain about too many drum libs is beyond me :shock: Wasn't there a time where musicians just had to make do with what they had because that's all there was?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 4, 2015)

:lol: taking the exit too now, kinda tired of this marketing prattle...

Next act on this stage:

....We are resaonbly sure that, at least not recently, this is the first library that was created with a hit producing.... 

North-South proudly presents (Hey, you want a really fast SSD for that!):

Conchita Wurst juggling naked with 12 burning hamsters while performing Rigoletto's caro nome. Bonus: The first 12 orders will each receive one of the original hamster corpses in a solid amber sculpture of Conchita's face free of charge.

:lol:


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 4, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> As always, the only vote that matters will be the sales and profit and we will only know that a ways down the road.



This quote says a lot about you as a person.


----------



## Smikes77 (Jun 4, 2015)

lpuser @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > H D, how about somebody that has actually had a hit record in the last 5 years? :.
> ...



Sorry, I have worked with a producer who was taught by Mutt Lange, and he confirmed it as being a drum machine. Those drum sounds are known to big producers as not being up to scratch. I love Def Leppard, but...


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh, man, this is by far the most funny release that I ever witnessed. East West, thank you so much for this self-parody! I am looking forward to the next act!


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jun 4, 2015)

Come on guys, you stirr too much drama over this  

Plain and simple, you pay hundred something bucks per volume, for a set of multi tracked drumkits, captured in pretty famous EW rooms, 1, 2 etc. (Studio 1 sympathized by many folks here, me included) plus some relevant mixing presets for contemporary music. What not to like here? Its a nice sandbox, if you like, and it even has the midi grooves thingie (though I still haven't got mine working, and funny enough, someone posted same glitch on their forum, got answer to contact support, and was moderated out).

You begin to look spoiled


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 4, 2015)

IMHO it's very hard to beat the Toontrack stuff. I just love those and turn to those whenever I need a decent drum track that is easy to build. Both EZdrummer and Superior kits.

But looking forward to the new demos of this, nevertheless. Wasn't quick enough to get a listen to the old, now self censored ones 8)


----------



## procreative (Jun 4, 2015)

Smikes77 @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> Sorry, I have worked with a producer who was taught by Mutt Lange, and he confirmed it as being a drum machine. Those drum sounds are known to big producers as not being up to scratch. I love Def Leppard, but...



If you are talking about Pyromania and Hysteria era then yes the drum sounds were electronic. But from what I recall played via a Simmons Kit and some specially adapted foot triggers as their drummer lost an arm in a car accident.

Its pretty obvious the sounds were electronic. However 80s drums did get over processed and click tracked to the point where it was difficult to decide whether they were live drums or the good old Linn drum machine.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 4, 2015)

I can sometimes use over processed, not natural sounding drums, I would have liked to hear those demos or hope they are included when a new set comes out.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 4, 2015)

For that you can get cheaper options (or even free), and not as humongously hungry for the hard drive.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 4, 2015)

Guys, respectfully, until you have actually sat down at a computer and played it yourself, or at least heard some full on demos, you are somewhat just talking out of your butt.

I suggest you reserve judgement but if you do not want to, that is fine.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 4, 2015)

lpuser @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jun 02 said:
> 
> 
> > H D, how about somebody that has actually had a hit record in the last 5 years? :.
> ...



Amen... a lot of the drum libraries these days sound like an apology not an assault.

FWIW EW has some great sounding drums. I own SD1 and SD2 and the octaplus toms in SD2 are very nice. As Jay said time will tell if this product sells like hotcakes. I can't see this happening but I've been wrong before.


----------



## pkm (Jun 4, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> As always, the only vote that matters will be the sales and profit and we will only know that a ways down the road.



That's a terrible attitude, Jay.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 4, 2015)

pkm @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Wed Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > As always, the only vote that matters will be the sales and profit and we will only know that a ways down the road.
> ...



That isn't a personal doctrine of mine, just the reality of selling products. 

Money talks, b.s walks.


----------



## 5Lives (Jun 4, 2015)

Not surprising - sums up EW's general attitude towards their customers as well. "We made our money, too bad if it doesn't work for you."

Also, we're not allowed to comment on the demos (that East West themselves put up!) but only if we've bought the product? That's speaking out of our butts? Maybe EW shouldn't be so far up their own butts...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 4, 2015)

Of course you are allowed to. But as a user I learn much more about whether or not I will like a library by sitting down and playing it than by listening to early demos.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 4, 2015)

EW thought outside the box with EWQLSO, SD2, etc and in some ways Pianos and HS (which some days I wish I used). Now what? Drums? 

Maybe the days of making something really innovative that will be used on every score are mostly over... except for some 8dio, SF, etc stuff. That would actually be fine with me since most vi-users are just using things in the most basic ways and then we hear the same stuff over and over (even if it does get replaced w real players).


----------



## 5Lives (Jun 4, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> Of course you are allowed to. But as a user I learn much more about whether or not I will like a library by sitting down and playing it than by listening to early demos.



I don't see how it is realistic to expect that users would buy every library in order to do this. Of course the best way to evaluate any sort of product is to spend prolonged time with it in a real world scenario. Given that isn't feasible, demos and video walkthroughs / tutorials are our next best option for evaluation. If EW doesn't believe demos fairly communicate their product, why put them up at all?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 4, 2015)

Of course not but some here probably will try it by the Composer Cloud or by purchasing it and reporting their hands on experience.

New demos and hopefully a walkthrough will also be coming.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 4, 2015)

Oy.

I should have known what to expect by the length of this thread. Clicking on it is like wandering into a biker bar by mistake.


----------



## MichaelL (Jun 4, 2015)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> Oy.
> 
> I should have known what to expect by the length of this thread. Clicking on it is like wandering into a biker bar by mistake.




You made me laugh, Nick. I chose to stay out...got the BFD "colors" on my jacket. /\~O


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 4, 2015)

I like Logic's virtual drummers. <runs>


----------



## Melodioso (Jun 4, 2015)

Is this an 8 year old product - that never saw the light of the day - resurrected with a nice looking GUI ?

http://mixonline.com/thewire/eastwest-e ... ion/408729

EW could have at least created some new demos... this is ridiculous and taking customers as fools. "They will love it, look at the brand new GUI!"

Disappointed, but not by the product...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 4, 2015)

Melodioso @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> Is this an 8 year old product - that never saw the light of the day - resurrected with a nice looking GUI ?
> 
> http://mixonline.com/thewire/eastwest-e ... ion/408729
> 
> ...



Wow, that one totally passed me. Still hope for Forbidden Planet then...

Intrigued to know how much is old recorded material and how much is new. Any which way it's not for me, very happy with the Toontrack products they stopped distributing, but it's fascinating to watch from the sidelines.


----------



## DMarr82 (Jun 4, 2015)

In EW's defense, they may have only been in the planning stages back in 2008, and not went into production until years later.

Jay - can we get some clarification in this please?


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 4, 2015)

\Maybe ProDrummer is just the reality of a company that has plateaued or run the gamut? I mean how excited could Doug have been at these sessions listening to the drummer wack a tom at 16 different velocities? Especially after everything else he has produced. Products like Gypsy and Fab Four, to me, are better ideas. Unique. ProDrummer offers nothing to me and between all of the Stormdrums, the kits in Ministry of Rock, the kits in the Dark Side, Goliath, etc why did Doug think a drum library would be a smart move? I can't imagine what the next library from EW will be. Forbidden Planet would be a decent move but I don't Play has enough of a synth engine to make a decent synth. 

...and last but not least. What ever, ever, ever happened to Play Pro?


----------



## Mystic (Jun 4, 2015)

I use to be really excited for Forbidden Planet but I think that time has passed for me. I now have more synths than I know what to do with and adding another Moog emulation would be pointless.

I believe Jay said in another thread Play Pro would be coming late this year. Q3 or Q4. There is also suppose to be an update for Hollywood coming with a concert harp but nothing more has been said about that either.

I'm interested to see what they are doing with the solo strings series. Hopefully they learned from their mistakes with Solo Violin.


----------



## edwinkuipers (Jun 4, 2015)

Mystic @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> I use to be really excited for Forbidden Planet but I think that time has passed for me. I now have more synths than I know what to do with and adding another Moog emulation would be pointless.
> 
> I believe Jay said in another thread Play Pro would be coming late this year. Q3 or Q4. There is also suppose to be an update for Hollywood coming with a concert harp but nothing more has been said about that either.
> 
> I'm interested to see what they are doing with the solo strings series. Hopefully they learned from their mistakes with Solo Violin.



This is a quote from Doug

"Nick and I also completed recording Hollywood Solo Violin, Hollywood Solo Cello, and Hollywood Harp last week, all sound excellent and we will try our best to get them out this year.

Another big project is PLAY PRO (which might be renamed) but we have so many ideas for this that it may be 2016 until you see this, but I assure you it will be worth it.

Cheers,

- D "


----------



## Mystic (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for the update on those.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 5, 2015)

DMarr82 @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> In EW's defense, they may have only been in the planning stages back in 2008, and not went into production until years later.
> 
> Jay - can we get some clarification in this please?



Well obviously this was on Doug's "to do" list for a long time but the deal only came together to record with with these 2 guys this year.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 5, 2015)

Once again, not trying to talk anybody into anything, but here are comments from people who actually downloaded ProDrummer from the Composer Cloud and are therefore having hands on experience with it:

CC Larry:
_"I have to say that these are the BEST drums I've heard,
and I own them ALL. BFD 3 was my reigning champion,
but these are UNREAL (actually VERY REAL)!!! It was indeed worth the wait. Impressive work gentlemen,
impressive work.."_

Trumpoz:
_"So I've been playing for an hour..... Only using the master patches and the grooves at the moment from Joe Chiccarelli.

The different mics are fantastic - I haven't really explored too much other than the room mics with a hint of the others. Much more fun to be had there. Ok, just found the SSL effects, Ohmicide and everything else....... brain is exploding, kid in a candy store. 

The sound is just fantastic - very impressed. I wish I didn't have to go and start dinner..... so much more exploring to be done!"_
__________________


----------



## rottoy (Jun 5, 2015)

My wish for a demo.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 5, 2015)

rottoy @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> My wish for a demo.




Great demo! This is East West best so far. Was it done with the new Play Pro 6.5? Time to erase all my other drum plugins.


----------

